# Will a DAC really improve my audio music sound quality?



## rentonhighlands (Aug 20, 2005)

Will a DAC really improve my audio music sound quality? If the bit rate of the file is below 192 will a DAC really make the stereo sound better. For example this one
Audioengine D1 - Audioengineusa.com

Any suggestions for powered bookshelf speakers. I want to set the speakers on my desk where my computer is located. I will be sitting about 2-3 feet from the speakers. 

These ones from the same company have good reviews
Audioengine 5+ - Audioengineusa.com


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The short answer is Yes, an external DAC can improve your sound. This Article explains a unit similar to the one you mentioned that got very favorable review in a very high end magazine.

Speakers are more subjective. Basically, if they sound good to you - they are good. Those Audioengine's sure look like a quality product. (BTW: they have a full page ad in the current issue of that same mag - they're marketing to audiophiles so their product better be up to snuff.) The ad says there's a "30-day audition" so maybe give them a listen. That's really the only way to tell if you're going to like them.


----------



## rentonhighlands (Aug 20, 2005)

BTW: when you wrote your response how did you insert "This Article" as a link instead of the URL in the post? I have always wanted to do this.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

rentonhighlands said:


> BTW: when you wrote your response how did you insert "This Article" as a link instead of the URL in the post? I have always wanted to do this.


When you want to insert a link first copy the address of the link from your browser. Then, when you click the globe icon, a box will open with http:// highlighted asking you to insert the URL of the link. Right click in the box and paste the address. Then click OK. The URL will then be inserted into your post. You'll notice that it appears to be duplicated with the first being  and the second being highlighted. Just go to the highlighted area (don't click) and type in whatever you want to say as the link. Then click submit reply.


----------



## rentonhighlands (Aug 20, 2005)

here is a link to this post does this work? lets test


----------



## rentonhighlands (Aug 20, 2005)

yep that work. thanks yustr


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

If a DACs sole purpose is to simply convert a digital signal to analog, then how can different DACs improve sound quality, shouldn't they all function and sound the same?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Tyrone Burton said:


> If a DACs sole purpose is to simply convert a digital signal to analog, then how can different DACs improve sound quality, shouldn't they all function and sound the same?


Yes and no. Like any other hardware, some are better than others.

The real question here is how much better the new DAC will be in comparison to what is now being used. The source material and the output hardware also affect the quality.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Right, that's kind of cleared things up a little. Doing a search about this I couldn't quite make out if it was just merly audiophiles "believing" they sound better, or if it was true. 

How much better do DACs improve sound quality, can they make a big difference or is it just a little?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's not really that they make sound "better". It's about how well they do the conversion to maintain the quality (as opposed to reducing the quality).

This applies to most things audio and video related. The output can't be better than the source or input. So it becomes a matter of selecting/using hardware that will maintain and not degrade the signal. This applies to every component in the chain: source > DAC > amplifier > speakers

The final product will only be as good as the weakest component.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Dogg said:


> It's not really that they make sound "better". It's about how well they do the conversion to maintain the quality (as opposed to reducing the quality).
> 
> This applies to most things audio and video related. The output can't be better than the source or input. So it becomes a matter of selecting/using hardware that will maintain and not degrade the signal. This applies to every component in the chain: source > DAC > amplifier > speakers
> 
> The final product will only be as good as the weakest component.





Tyrone Burton said:


> Right, that's kind of cleared things up a little. Doing a search about this I couldn't quite make out if it was just merly audiophiles "believing" they sound better, or if it was true.
> 
> How much better do DACs improve sound quality, can they make a big difference or is it just a little?


Which is why I have to  at reviewers/users/mfgr's who extoll the virtues of power cords costing many $KLINKY that have no electronics to improve the signal. Don't buyers realize the current is coming to them through miles of skinny copper wire then through a transformer that has been on the pole for decades, to their home wiring that the builder did as cheaply as code would allow to save a few bucks?

I recall one writer challenging any mfgr to prove their $500/ft speaker wire was any better than lamp cord. He got no takers.

So yes, the thought that it should sound better plays a large role in the marketing of audio products. Do high end products soulnd better than garage sale receivers? Sure but there's the law of deminishing returns. Does a $5000K set of speakers sound 2X better than a $2500 set? What about the $250,000 set? :facepalm: Huh!


----------

